# Fool for Love



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2019)

This song struck a cord with me regarding my past relationships.  I gave all and got @#$% .  I see where I made the mistake now.  I gave too much and expected much I didn't get.  Anyhow here's the song:


----------



## terry123 (Aug 25, 2019)

Me too, Ruthanne!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 25, 2019)

And some of us are just plain fools.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 25, 2019)

Better to be a fool for love than a fool for hate?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Better to be a fool for love than a fool for hate?


I guess so in retrospect!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2019)

Reminded me of this old Joe Jackson song.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2019)

No more being taken advantage of!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2019)

And this is what I really think now...


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2019)

Many artists sang songs about being Fools for love:
Marty Robbins:   




Buddy Holly:   




Frankie Lymon:


----------



## terry123 (Aug 25, 2019)

Loved Buddy Holly.  Taken too soon.


----------



## jujube (Aug 26, 2019)

Yep, there's no fool like an old fool, so they say.  I always said I wasn't going to be one of those widows who jump into a relationship without due diligence first, but sure 'nuff, there I was.

I got into a serious relationship a couple of months after I started dating again with a guy who said all the right things and was apparently allergic to the truth.  

Luckily, I met one later who wasn't a liar and we went into our relationship with everything out in the open.  We're celebrating our 10th year of unwedded bliss this month.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 26, 2019)

jujube said:


> Yep, there's no fool like an old fool, so they say.  I always said I wasn't going to be one of those widows who jump into a relationship without due diligence first, but sure 'nuff, there I was.
> 
> I got into a serious relationship a couple of months after I started dating again with a guy who said all the right things and was apparently allergic to the truth.
> 
> Luckily, I met one later who wasn't a liar and we went into our relationship with everything out in the open.  We're celebrating our 10th year of unwedded bliss this month.


That's great you found the real thing!


----------



## Ronni (Aug 27, 2019)

Good for you!!  Happy anniversary!


----------

